# iPhone Vibrate



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone know how to control the strength of the vibration on silence mode? I've got it in my pocket and 9 times out of 10 I'm not noticing when I have a message.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

you can't. that's the only vibration setting it has.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Same here. Especially for E-mails/SMS.

Did you notice how if you cover up the speaker, the sound is COMPLETELY iscolated inside of the device? This means that when your phone is ringing, if your pocket is thick enough, it'll just completely sound proof the device :lmao:

Seems like a safety hazard for all of that sound to be travelling INSIDE of the iPhone when the speaker is blocked. Is it?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Same here. Especially for E-mails/SMS.
> 
> Did you notice how if you cover up the speaker, the sound is COMPLETELY iscolated inside of the device? This means that when your phone is ringing, if your pocket is thick enough, it'll just completely sound proof the device :lmao:
> 
> Seems like a safety hazard for all of that sound to be travelling INSIDE of the iPhone when the speaker is blocked. Is it?


:lmao: :clap: 

I like that, I hate being somewhere having to hear some stupid song as a ringer from some stranger. The entire world does not need to hear that someone is calling you.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

it is not a mishap but intentional.
if you need to hear the ringer, just put the iphone upside down in your pocket (speaker up) with the other way you create your own silent/ quiet mode.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

how do you put the phone on vibrate only or completely silent or ring with vibrate. I dont understand in the sound setting the first one which says:

Silent 

VIbrate on / off

Ring

Vibrate on / off

volume


And why doesnt the phone remember the volume settings?


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

kgeorge78 said:


> how do you put the phone on vibrate only or completely silent or ring with vibrate. I dont understand in the sound setting the first one which says:
> 
> Silent
> 
> ...


The first one says Silent, if you want it only to be Silent, then turn OFF Vibrate underneath it, or turn it on, which case you would have ONLY VIBRATE and no RING.

The second is for those that want Vibrate then RING after so many, OR Ring only and no Vibrate by turning it off.

The third one is your Volume controls.

I hope that makes sense?


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Not really.

What should my settings be if:
I want my phone to vibrate only

I want it neither to vibrate or ring.

I want it to ring only

I want it to ring and vibrate both at the same time.


They just don't seem to make sense to me. Trial and error is proving frustrating!


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

jezz I just noticed the silent ring switch. DOH! :lmao:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kgeorge78 said:


> Not really.
> 
> What should my settings be if:
> I want my phone to vibrate only
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Same here. Especially for E-mails/SMS.
> 
> Did you notice how if you cover up the speaker, the sound is COMPLETELY iscolated inside of the device? This means that when your phone is ringing, if your pocket is thick enough, it'll just completely sound proof the device :lmao:
> 
> Seems like a safety hazard for all of that sound to be travelling INSIDE of the iPhone when the speaker is blocked. Is it?


That sucks, there's no way I will hear my ring if I'm out at a noisy bar and the phone is in my pocket. And I can barely feel the vibrate.


----------

